# Roxy Eminence/GNU B-Street Reviews?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Although they're both twins, they should be very different boards. The Eminence is probably stiffer, since it's a pipe board, and comes in MTX or BTX versions. The B-Street is a softer jib board, and only comes in BTX.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Although they're both twins, they should be very different boards. The Eminence is probably stiffer, since it's a pipe board, and comes in MTX or BTX versions. The B-Street is a softer jib board, and only comes in BTX.


arent they supposed to be the same board with a different size?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Shayboarder did..
The World of Snowboarding through Fembot Eyes: Snowboard Review: 08-09 Roxy Eminence BTX

The conclusion is interesting ..
The Roxy Eminence BTX is actually a GNU B-street with an extra cm on the nose and tail, same board different graphics. So really if you are looking at either one, you get your choice of which graphic and what size works better for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Like I said, "should be very different." If what she says is true, then I guess the differences are pretty minor. So much for descriptions, huh?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

i have the gnu b-street btx. i love it. its great to press, and pretty much no edge catch because of mtx.
i ride on the east coast and i really notice a difference because of the MTX, much more grip and stability. Although the board is quite soft it really holds up when bombing it down the groomers. I love it, and i don't regret the buy at all.


----------

